# USA immigration entry - Pregnant women with green card



## d3thmark (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi all Mod & Members,

I have already gone through lots of reviews and it helped a lot. Thanks to all moderators and members for their kind support and immediate responses.

My wife is green card holder and she needs to travel every 9 months into USA to keep her green card status active. My wife has a Pakistani passport. She is 5 months pregnant and she was supposed to travel by 9th March but could not travel due to her pregnancy as doctor has advised her rest in the initial 4-5 months because she already had a miscarriage last year.

Now she is willing to travel USA by 15th April (will be 10 months & 2 weeks since the last entry into USA). 

Appreciate your suggestions and feedback so we can avoid any hassle at immigration.

Thank You


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

d3thmark said:


> Hi all Mod & Members,
> 
> 
> My wife is green card holder and she needs to travel every 9 months into USA to keep her green card status active.
> ...


The above is an incorrect statement. You wife needs to *live in* the US for the majority of the time in order to keep her green card status - not visit every 9 months or so from her residence overseas. Visiting does not keep the Green Card status.

She is at risk of being denied entry to the US as she is not residing in the US - a pre-requisite for the Green Card.

There are no suggestions or feedback to help in this situation. She is at the mercy of the Immigration official.


----------



## d3thmark (Mar 24, 2017)

well we have been living in Dubai as i work in there and we mostly visit USA every 6 to 9 months, never had any problem before it just that this time my wife is pregnant and we could not travel in the time frame due to doctor advised!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

There is no *need* to travel to US every 9 months to keep Green Card Status - there is no regulation or rule which states that.

There is the requirement to live and have your main residence in the US in order to qualify for the Green Card.

The pregnancy and doctor's advise is totally irrelevant in your situation.


----------



## d3thmark (Mar 24, 2017)

well we already have Green card for almost 2 years now and we have not moved to US permanently yet due to my work, we were told by the immigration officers to travel US within every 6 months, u cant stay away from USA for more than 9 months. 

I know they have got the right to revoked my Green card but thats how was i traveling by. now i am worried as i missed the time frame.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

d3thmark said:


> well we already have Green card for almost 2 years now and we have not moved to US permanently yet due to my work, we were told by the immigration officers to travel US within every 6 months, u cant stay away from USA for more than 9 months.
> 
> I know they have got the right to revoked my Green card but thats how was i traveling by. now i am worried as i missed the time frame.


https://www.uscis.gov/green-card/after-green-card-granted
Unfortunately what we are being told and want to hear and the law is not always the same.
Your wife had a miscarriage last year, a problem pregnancy this year and you plan to put her on a plane to the US hoping to keep a Green Card alive while not honoring your side of the agreement.
It can work or not work this time. Nobody can give you the answer you are looking for. Are you prepared for a medical emergency - mentally, financially, support system?


----------



## d3thmark (Mar 24, 2017)

Crawford said:


> There is no *need* to travel to US every 9 months to keep Green Card Status - there is no regulation or rule which states that.
> 
> There is the requirement to live and have your main residence in the US in order to qualify for the Green Card.
> 
> The pregnancy and doctor's advise is totally irrelevant in your situation.


Can a U.S. lawful permanent resident leave multiple times and return?

https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/de...nent-resident-leave-multiple-times-and-return


you may leave the U.S. multiple times and reenter, as long as you do not intend to stay outside the U.S. for 1 year or more.

This is from US border website


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes of course they can.

This is not your situation ....... your wife lives abroad and pops back to the US now an again "to keep her Green card going".

We have given you our opinions on this subject...... please let us know how your wife gets on at her next entry.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

d3thmark said:


> Can a U.S. lawful permanent resident leave multiple times and return?
> 
> https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/de...nent-resident-leave-multiple-times-and-return
> 
> ...


Selective reading - please keep us posted on wife and child.


----------



## d3thmark (Mar 24, 2017)

ok i will wish me good luck


----------

